# So many freebies and bargains in this week's show. Samplecast #57 out now.



## reutunes (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey there Controllers,

This week's show is small but perfectly formed. The highlights for me are the excellent free libraries from Best Service, iZotope and Eventide. There are also some great bargains to be had - especially for people who need trailer and hybrid scoring sounds. Enjoy...



Featured this week:

Motors – Umlaut Audio
Spirit of Raga – Zero-G
Plucked Piano – Audio Wonder
Hammond Vintage Organ – 8DIO
FREE Engine Artists Library – Best Service
FREE EQuivocate – Eventide Audio 
FREE Ozone Imager – iZotope
ALL Plugin Boutique Deals
75% OFF Arpology – Sample Logic
http://bit.ly/The_Forge_Deal (75% OFF The Forge – Epic Sound Lab)


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 24, 2017)

THX!! for Best Service _ Engine Artists Library 'heads-up' !!! 
Wanted to try heir engine for some time and this is great opportunity.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 25, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> THX!! for Best Service _ Engine Artists Library 'heads-up' !!!
> Wanted to try heir engine for some time and this is great opportunity.


Thank you for your support @sostenuto - and if anyone finds any nice bargains and freebies which I should know about for the show do email me... [email protected]


----------

